

How to walk on ice, and other essential survival tips for newcomers to America - tokenadult
http://www.pri.org/stories/2014-12-03/how-walk-ice-and-other-essential-winter-survival-tips-newcomers-america

======
dalke
These tips would have helped me, a native Floridian, when I moved to Illinois
for grad school. My parents bought me my first winter coat, and I was almost
giddy the first time I used a coat hook - something I had only read about in
books.

More seriously, I had no idea that blue jeans and flannel were bad winter gear
- all of my clothes but the new coat were cotton. I also learned that my car's
heater didn't work, and hadn't worked for years.

